# A fonética dos artigos



## Denis555

Oi Pessoal!
A fonética dos artigos em _português brasileiro_ é mais curiosa do que pensamos!
Basicamante quase nada é como se escreve!

A – Se pronuncia /a/ 
O – Se pronnucia /u/
AS – Se pronuncia /ajs/
OS – Se pronuncia /ujs/

Daí, tenho uma pergunta para os brasileiros. Vocês estão de acordo com o que escrevi?
E 2 perguntinhas para os portugueses:
1) Isso acontece em Portugal?
2) E no caso específico do artigo “a” ele é pronunciado como uma chuá /ə/?, fazendo assim uma contraposição com a preposição “a”? No Brasil, não há a menor diferença em termos de sons entre as duas palavras, daí o nosso preblema com a crase! Ah, já que falei nisso, se em Portugal existem 2 sons, então como se pronuncia o “ à ”?

Se alguém quiser ser mais preciso, pode usar o AFI (Alfabeto Fonético Internacional) em inglês IPA. http://webmasterei.com/en/tools/ipa


----------



## jazyk

> AS – Se pronuncia /ajs/
> OS – Se pronuncia /ujs/



De jeito nenhum! 

as /as/, os/us/


----------



## Denis555

Para facilitar:
AS – Se pronuncia /ajs/ como em inglês *eyes* /ajs/ ou como na conjunção adversativa *mas* /majs/ que se pronuncia igual a *mais*(+) /majs/.
OS – Se pronuncia /ujs/ como no final da palavra “Jes*us*” /ujs/ que definitivamente não é como em espanhol “Jes*ús*” /us/.


----------



## jazyk

Para mim é definitivamente como em espanhol. Por que que tem que ser do jeito que você quer?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Para mim é definitivamente como em espanhol. Por que que tem que ser do jeito que você quer?


 
Jazyk, não acho que seja "do jeito que ele quer". Eu concordo com o que ele disse, a maneira como falamos _Jes*us*_ é bem diferente do Espanhol. Talvez você pronuncie diferente da maioria.


----------



## Makumbera

Isso é regional, a maior parte do país pronuncia /as/ e /us/.

Eu como carioca, assumo que ditongo essas palavras, porque o nosso sotaque é muito ditongado, mas os paulistas não ficam muito atrás com o seu "ou/n/ha" (honra), "intey/n/dey/n/dw" (entendendo).

/n/ = velar nasal


----------



## jazyk

> Eu concordo com o que ele disse, a maneira como falamos _Jes*us*_ é bem diferente do Espanhol. Talvez você pronuncie diferente da maioria.


Ou talvez vocês pronunciem diferente da maioria.


----------



## Denis555

A – Se pronuncia /a/ 
O – Se pronnucia /u/
AS – Se pronuncia /ajs/
OS – Se pronuncia /ujs/

Só pra deixar claro, eu sou nordestino!


----------



## jazyk

Mas você disse 





> A fonética dos artigos em _português brasileiro_ é mais curiosa do que pensamos!


 e isso é uma generalização e toda generalização é perigosa.

Se tivesse dito em português nordestino, talvez não tivesse aberto a minha boca, mas mesmo essa afirmação é perigosa demais.


----------



## Macunaíma

Quanto a Minas, é conhecido o fato de que os mineiros colocam semi-vogais em tudo: ingleis, treis, arroiz, jesuis ( é claro que eu estou generalizando )...Mas quanto aos artigos, eu nunca ouvi. Bem, o estado é enorme, e há uma incrível variedade de sotaques. Eu não conheço todas.


----------



## jazyk

Nunca, mas nunca na vida ouvi /ajs/ e /ujs/ em São Paulo. Se fosse /ajsh/ e /ujsh/, poderia ser carioca, mas não tenho certeza e por isso não faço generalizações.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Então talvez o som que eu penso que _/ajs/ e /ojs/ _têm não está correto.


----------



## Denis555

A pergunta que faço é: 
É isso um fenômeno brasileiro ou apenas do Nordeste? Podemos dizer que *NÓS* brasileiros falamos assim? E essa se torna a pronúncia normal do Brasil...? E o resto seriam pronúncias não-padrão, regionais? Se lembrem: a pronúncia da maioria é o padrão! Ou não?


----------



## belf

No rio de janeiro, as pessoas da minha faixa etária, têm o costume de falar o "as" como "ar" e o "os" como "ur".

"as mulheres" é pronunciado então "armulherish"
"os malucos" é "urmalucush"

É uma coisa bem engraçada, pois só descobri que eu falava assim quando vim morar fora do brasil, e um outro brasileiro me disse que eu falava assim he he he


----------



## Vin Raven

Hmm, estava-me a confundir o uso de /dji/ por /di/, mas sempre ouvi o espanhol diz /as/ ou /az/ e o brasileiro e o português dizem /ajs/ ou /ash/.


Nunca ouvi um brasileiro usando /as/ a menos que estivesse a falar espanhol ou portanhol.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Bem... eu faço algo mais ou menos assim:

A = /â/
AS = /âs/, /âz/ se a próxima palavra começar por vogal ou por consoante sonora.
O = /u/, /w/ se a próxima palavra começar por vogal.
OS = /us/.

Sobre o /â/... ele seria uma forma mais "suave" do nosso â como em "câmera". Eu não sei se é o mesmo som porque só conheço o â em posições tônicas.  Ele também soa como o "a" final das palavras.
Pelo que observo, definitivamente não é um som de /a/, como no espanhol/italiano/outras inúmeras línguas. CONTUDO, o som pode variar para /a/... depende da entonação, da emoção da pessoa falando, etc.


----------



## Denis555

Eu sabia que chegaríamos a esse ponto!


Macunaíma said:


> Quanto a Minas, é conhecido o fato de que os mineiros colocam semi-vogais em tudo: ingleis, treis, arroiz, jesuis


 
Macunaíma, eu pronuncio exatamente da mesma maneira, e não sou mineiro mas nordestino. 

Esse pequeno " i " semi-vogal (de apoio) que usamos não me parece ser uma coisa regional. Esse " i " de apoio me parece que se usa quando temos um som de s ou z no final de palavra. Outro ex. LUZ /lujs/.
Já tive a oportundade de conversar com brasileiros de Norte a Sul do Brasil. Vivendo no exterior não conheço apenas brasileiros do Nordeste, obviamente!

Não quero impor nada, pois se fosse assim, não perguntaria o que vocês acham. A minha preocupação não é prescrever mas descrever a nossa amada língua.


----------



## jazyk

Eu não digo nem /arrojs/ nem /lujs/, mas digo /trejs/ e /inglejs/. E agora, como ficamos?

Impor não tem acento. É oxítona terminada em consoante.


----------



## Denis555

Ah, falando sobre o verbo pôr, a forma *ele "pôs"* tem a mesma pronúncia de "*pois"* ou seja /pojs/ ou não?
Acho que essencialmente a pronúcia brasileira desse " i " semi-vogal (de apoio) que existe no final das palavras se diferencia do espanhol.
Usando exemplos já citados, nas palavras espanholas 
TRES, INGLÉS, ARROZ, LUZ e vendo os nossos equivalentes TRÊS, INGLÊS, ARROZ, LUZ /trejs, inglejs, ahôjs, lujs/ 
O " i " está lá, só que *invisível*. No entanto, se pode _enxergá-lo _no número 2 [em espanhol] (DOS) que o nosso é DO*I*S, e na palavra +(MÁS) onde o nosso equilavante é MA*I*S. Aqui ninguém pode negar, pois pode vê-*lo*!


----------



## jazyk

Volto a repetir. Você deve ter muito cuidado com as generalizações. Acabei de explicar que eu, por exemplo, pronuncio trejs e inglejs, mas lus e ahôs. Falar de português brasileiro, como se fosse uma coisa uniforme de Oiapoque a Chuí, é muito perigoso.


----------



## Makumbera

Macunaíma.

Caraca, cara...

Já falei com muitos mineiros de Belo Horizonte e eles são famosos no Brasil por não ditongarem  essas palavras. Há um estudo sobre a fonética de belo horizonte realizado pela    Thaïs Cristófaro Silva e ela explica justamente isso.


----------



## jazyk

Eu também sempre tive a mesma impressão que a Makumbera.


----------



## Makumbera

ronanpoirier said:


> Bem... eu faço algo mais ou menos assim:
> 
> A = /â/
> AS = /âs/, /âz/ se a próxima palavra começar por vogal ou por consoante sonora.
> O = /u/, /w/ se a próxima palavra começar por vogal.
> OS = /us/.



Minha nossa, vejo que não conheço mesmo o sotaque de Porto Alegre, mas não vou contestar um nativo.
Não sabia que tinha aproximação com o Português Europeu e usasse o artigo "a" de forma fechada, minha nossa... o.o

Apesar de tudo, todos os gaúchos de Porto Alegre que conheci nasalizavam o "a" em "câmera", mas tudo bem, não vou contestar um nativo, apesar de não bater com o que eu ouço.


----------



## Vanda

Preste atenção naquele novo comercial sobre uma cadeia famosa de _hamburguers_, a "modelo" gaúcha repete a todo tempo o famoso mâs...


----------



## Makumbera

O "mâs" eu conhecia, é marca deles mesmo, mas "âs" e Câmera" eu não sabia...

"Ás" e "cãmera" era o que eu ouvia deles, mas tudo bem...


----------



## leunam

No Brasil a forma de pronunciar certas vogais etc. torna-se engracado. Talvez e porque e um son massio. Ja nos acores e alguns   outros lugares em Portugal usam pronuncias bem distantes, em muitos casos, amostram falta de propria instrucao primaria da nossa lingua.
 Para mim a aria  que se deviam corregir mais RAPIDO devia ser a de Lisboa e arredores quando pronunciam  o `RR` E um  `grgrgrgr` de falar que nao acho nada proprio. Mesmo os estrangeiros notam e dizem "something wrong with his throat?" Quando se houve lucutores no radio de la, especialment um radio de som fraco, so se houve asubios nas vogais e quando pronunciam  RR parece que a transmissao tem ruidos ou amplifica pequenos ruidos ja na transmissao. (Deve ser um problema quando a pessoa esta doente com inflamacoeis na garganta)!.
 Eu sou do minho e temos la muitas `BACAS E VOIS e bom BINHO` Por o menos sabemos que e relativo a lingua Espanhola mas tambem nao somos os mais instruidos quanto a lingua portuguesa.
Ultimamente, (como ja meti os meus dois centavos como dizem aqui) a aria que acho que falam melhor portugues e no PORTO. Eu esteve la uns dias e fiquei bem impressionado. Nota-se uma ` smooth flowing of the language, no harsh sounds.` Nao sei bem dizer - mas como eu tenho convivido com portugueses exactamente de todos os locais penso que estou bem a par do que estou a dizer! 
Nao tenho os acentos no teclado - `DESCULPAI -ME` `desculpem-me` `desculpai-ai` `desculpai-la`(eu sou famoso a abrir caixas de `WORMS` 
Espero o vosso `COMMENT`?


----------



## Makumbera

Não acho que exista pronúncia melhor ou português melhor, cada forma tem a sua particularidade própria e cada um deve seguir falando como aprendeu com os colegas e familiares. No Brasil temos CINCO variações de "R", vocês só têm DUAS. Imagino se tivessem mais uma, reclamariam mais ainda, presumo.

Eu não entendi o que você quis dizer com "torna-se engraçado pronunciar certas vogais no Brasil", temos variações imensas nesse sentido, mas infelizmente eu noto que 99% dos portugueses quando descrevem o "falar brasileiro", normalmente descrevem o falar nordestino (odeio esse sotaque), que é extremamente aberto, eles que abrem exageradamente as vogais.


----------



## Outsider

leunam said:


> Para mim a aria  que se deviam corregir mais RAPIDO devia ser a de Lisboa e arredores quando pronunciam  o `RR` E um  `grgrgrgr` de falar que nao acho nada proprio. Mesmo os estrangeiros notam e dizem "something wrong with his throat?" Quando se houve lucutores no radio de la, especialment um radio de som fraco, so se houve asubios nas vogais e quando pronunciam  RR parece que a transmissao tem ruidos ou amplifica pequenos ruidos ja na transmissao. (Deve ser um problema quando a pessoa esta doente com inflamacoeis na garganta)!.


O "r" gutural não se usa só em Lisboa. Actualmente, é a pronúncia maioritária em Portugal. E é engraçado como esses "estrangeiros" de que fala não vêm nada de errado com a garganta dos franceses, dos alemães ou dos dinamarqueses, quando usam exactamente o mesmo som. Enfim, suponho que nem eles estão imunes a ser provincianos de vez em quando.


----------



## leunam

`Engraçado` - quero dizer - é bonito - soa bem alem de nao ser portugues correcto. 
A cerca dos dois sons de `rr`  em Portugal é só mais ASPRO em Lisboa. Lá nao é só isso, tambem muitas vêzes em vez de indicarem o ponto final .  na conversa, nao - indicam o  `?` ou  `!` etc.


----------



## Outsider

leunam said:


> Lá nao é só isso, tambem muitas vêzes em vez de indicarem o ponto final .  na conversa, nao - indicam o  `?` ou  `!` etc.


Isso não entendi.


----------



## leunam

Outsider said:


> O "r" gutural não se usa só em Lisboa. Actualmente, é a pronúncia maioritária em Portugal. E é engraçado como esses "estrangeiros" de que fala não vêm nada de errado com a garganta dos franceses, dos alemães ou dos dinamarqueses, quando usam exactamente o mesmo som. Enfim, suponho que nem eles estão imunes a ser provincianos de vez em quando.


 
Sim, concordo com boce. Os franceses tambem arrastam bastante. Mas, nao e por eu a falar, mas o engles quase em todo o lado nao tem vogais abertas - quando se juntam muita gente - mal se houve a conversa. Em portugues torna-se ao contrario - bastante barulho e ruidos.


----------



## leunam

Outsider said:


> Isso não entendi.


 
Quero dizer que parece que estao a fazer uma pergunta em vez de a terminar.


----------



## Makumbera

leunam said:
			
		

> `Engraçado` - quero dizer - é bonito - soa bem alem de nao ser portugues correcto.



Isso é síndrome do purismo agudo em estado terminal.

Isso tem cura, leia um manual básico de introdução à linguística, pode fazer bem pra cabeça e expandir os seus conhecimentos de língua...


----------



## Outsider

leunam said:


> Sim, concordo com boce. Os franceses tambem arrastam bastante. Mas, nao e por eu a falar, mas o engles quase em todo o lado nao tem vogais abertas - quando se juntam muita gente - mal se houve a conversa. Em portugues torna-se ao contrario - bastante barulho e ruidos.


Leunam, eu estou com alguma dificuldade em entender o que escreve porque creio que não está a usar terminologia linguística _standard_. De acordo com a definição habitual, o inglês tem, sim, vogais abertas. Exemplos:

o "a" de "car"
o "e" de "let"
o "aw" de "lawn"

"Ruídos", todas as línguas faladas têm; são feitas deles.


----------



## leunam

Denis555 said:


> Para facilitar:
> AS – Se pronuncia /ajs/ como em inglês *eyes* /ajs/ ou como na conjunção adversativa *mas* /majs/ que se pronuncia igual a *mais*(+) /majs/.
> OS – Se pronuncia /ujs/ como no final da palavra “Jes*us*” /ujs/ que definitivamente não é como em espanhol “Jes*ús*” /us/.


 

`Os`   e   jesus    (us) nao e pronunciado da mesma maneira! So em lisboa e tenho houvido  o son  do  Z  em vez de  ser o de  `S`
Como:  Etao se existisse  palavra   `oze`  qual era a diferenca do som da pronuncia?    E se houvess a palavra  MAZE como e que se difrenciava de MAS?


----------



## leunam

Eu gosto de lisboetas, Brasileiros, e outros e todos os portugueses - nao quero ser contra ninguem. So estou a explicar um problema de cada vez da maneira que eu vejo.

Por exemplo em Lisboa:  (os)  Oze  minhotos tem (carros) caggros  bem modernos (mas) MAZE  nem todos guiam?   -  ponto de interrogacao em vez de ponto final.    (Mais dois centavos daqui.)


----------



## Outsider

leunam said:


> `Os`   e   jesus    (us) nao e pronunciado da mesma maneira!


Depende do dialecto. 



leunam said:


> Por exemplo em Lisboa:  (os)  Oze  minhotos tem (carros) caggros  bem modernos (mas) MAZE  nem todos guiam?   -  ponto de interrogacao em vez de ponto final.    (Mais dois centavos daqui.)


Nunca ouvi semelhante coisa em Lisboa!


----------



## leunam

`terminologia linguística standard.`  Vou ler melhor esses indicativos - sou novo aqui.  Esta referindo-se a `acentos?`  nao os tenho no teclado! Tambem pode-me indicar como se diz, em portugues, STANDARD?

Em Lisboa houvia eu todos os dias. Eu tambem nunca houvi a falar em  `BACAS` e `BINHO` no minho  ate depois de sair de la. Isto vai tudo da zona.  Eu so nao quero e que ninguem me diga que em Lisboa e que se fala  portugues correcto. Isto e so uma minha openiao. Pelo que tenho experiencia e que so no PORTO, pelo menos referindo-me a pronuncia, e a onde soa bem portugues para mim.


----------



## Outsider

leunam said:


> `terminologia linguística standard.`  Vou ler melhor esses indicativos - sou novo aqui.  Esta referindo-se a `acentos?`


Não, refiro-me ao termo "vogal aberta", que você não usou de acordo com o sentido habitual. 

As vogais abertas do português são "á" e (num sentido mais lato do termo) também "é" e "ó". Todas elas existem, quase iguais, em inglês.

Mas enfim, estamos a desviar-nos do tema. É melhor deixar isto.


----------



## Makumbera

Não existe essa de "português" mais correto, o português varia e possui suas variantes.

O que existe é um português próximo ao que a norma culta exige e outro menos, mas longe de um ser mais correto que o outro. O sotaque de Lisboa é tão aceito como o do Minho e como o de trás-os-montes.

Em Portugal, parece que se adota o sotaque de lisboa e coimbra como o sotaque padrão do país. Aqui no Brasil, adotamos o  do  eixo Rio-São Paulo.


----------



## leunam

Sotaque de Coimbra sim. Aí esta certo, mas de Lisboa não devia ser. A nossa língua (a pronuncia)  esta mais correcta nos locais a onde é tambem mais antiga como ao norte de Lisboa.
Eu não quero prolongar esta conversa - só desejava que os `REPORTERS` de televisao e outros  estivessem mais apar de pronúncias graves, sons irritantes da maneira que alguns falam que nâo é universal no resto do pais. Em pessoal  não soa muito mal mas em transmissões electrónicas amplifica essas deferenças especialmente o problema do `rr`


----------



## Makumbera

Quanto a isso você não poderá fazer nada, até onde eu sei, os países adotam um sotaque padrão de uma região mais por motivos econômicos do que linguísticos, além disso, não existe sotaque mais "correto", os sotaques apenas são o que são. O jeito é conviver com as várias pronúncias existentes pacificamente.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Makumbera said:
			
		

> Minha nossa, vejo que não conheço mesmo o sotaque de Porto Alegre, mas não vou contestar um nativo.
> Não sabia que tinha aproximação com o Português Europeu e usasse o artigo "a" de forma fechada, minha nossa... o.o
> 
> Apesar de tudo, todos os gaúchos de Porto Alegre que conheci nasalizavam o "a" em "câmera", mas tudo bem, não vou contestar um nativo, apesar de não bater com o que eu ouço.


 
Nunca prestei atenção sobre essa nasalização. Talvez seja porque pronunciamos /kâm°rä/ (° = quase que um schwa, ä = o a aquele que mencionei de final de palavras)

Então usando um outro exemplo... soa quase como o primeiro A de "gana" e soa idêntico ao último A da mesma palavra.

Por acaso hoje conversava com uma amiga minha e ela falando dos colegas uruguaios dela que falam abrindo muito a boca enquanto ela e o resto daqui falam de um modo mais cerrado sem quase mexer muito os lábios. Bem... fiquei feliz em notar que eu não era o único a ter percebido isso. 

Mas só para fugir do assunto um pouco (porque todo mundo faz isso por aqui ), eu adoro o sotaque dos gaúchos, gaudérios, guascas  que falam adicionando um schwa ao final dos verbos. Daí "falar" fica como /fälar°/, etc.

E como a Makumbera mencionou, sobre a aproximação com o Pt-Pt, eu estava cortando a minha juba, e o cabeleireiro é baiano e a esposa dele é portuguesa... e eles conversando... e eu notei que o sotaque dela era muito mais parecido com o gaúcho de que o sotaque dele. Se não fossem as chiadinhas eu diria que ela era gaúcha. E se houvessem palatizações de T, D, L e N, eu diria que ela é daqui desta região.


----------



## ronanpoirier

leunam said:
			
		

> Eu não quero prolongar esta conversa - só desejava que os `REPORTERS` de televisao e outros estivessem mais apar de pronúncias graves, sons irritantes da maneira que alguns falam que nâo é universal no resto do pais. Em pessoal não soa muito mal mas em transmissões electrónicas amplifica essas deferenças especialmente o problema do `rr`


 
Isso é um problema de física. Aparentemente, o som /s/ nunca sai "limpo" em transmissões por causa da sua vibração ou algo do gênero. Acho que o mesmo acontece com o /R/ de Portugal (que, a propósito, não é tão exclusivo deles... adivinha quem também assim esporadicamente? Sim! ¬¬' Um gaúcho! Mas daqui de Porto Alegre. Mas a pronúncia de 90% das vezes é /h/).


----------



## Makumbera

Interessantíssimo, Ronanpoirer. 
Isso é bárbaro, só reforça a prova de que os portugueses realmente só conhecem o sotaque nordestino.

Isso que você citou do sotaque gaúcho também acontece com os paulistanos, eles não nasalizam o "a" de "cana". Ele também é fechado, e não nasal. E como fica o grupo "ão"? Vocês falam "âu/n/" ou "ãũ"?

E conheço os símbolos fonéticos, só não ponho aqui por receio de vocês não usarem firefox. XD

/n/ = velar nasal, não confundir com alveolar nasal.

Isso é bárbaro, só reforça a prova de que os portugueses realmente só conhecem o sotaque nordestino,


----------



## ronanpoirier

Sotaque nordestino... aquele... do meu cabeleireiro... que eu não entendo patavinas que ele fala! Um dia ele perguntará se eu quero rapar e eu direi que sim. Hehehehehe 

A terminação "ão" soa /ãw~/ (sendo a semivogal também nasalizada) e a terminação "õe(s)" soa /õj~/ (sendo a semivogal também nasalizada. Nota que não chega a ter som de NH... acho que é a velar nasal que falaste, certo?)

Outra coisa que lembrei agora é que, como o Out já tinha me falado, o nosso A nasal é baseado no som do Â e não no som do Á como é no francês. 

Palavra esquisita: célula. Não adianta chegar e pedir para alguém falar alguma coisa, a pronúncia sempre sai "destorcida" por causa da ênfase dada. Mas se alguém puder escutar E ver um gaúcho falando célula... é bem curioso... o CÉ soa normal... já o LU é estranho porque o L vira uma consoante longa, o U é pronunciado sem se mexerem os lábios, e também é longo, e o LA é rápido, rapidíssimo (soando o A final como já disse antes).


----------



## Vin Raven

ronanpoirier said:


> Palavra esquisita: _*célula*_.



E *lulas *como é que é pronunciado?


----------



## jazyk

Nossa, Ronanpoirier, do jeito que você descreve, parece até que vocês não falam, e sim que vocês resmungam. Não se parece nada ao sotaque gaúcho que eu ouço na televisão e de alguns amigos que moram aqui, que é muito mais aberto e inteligível.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Daí é "normal", ou seja, LU é pronunciado /lu:/.


----------



## Vin Raven

ronanpoirier said:


> Daí é "normal", ou seja, LU é pronunciado /lu:/.



Bolas, e o /las/?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Jazyk
Ele é interessante porque o que é átono soa mais fechado e rápido enquanto o que é tônico soa mais aberto e loooongo.

Vin Raven
O "las" soa "läs:" (o S fica com um som longo, ä = som de A átono de final de palavras)


----------



## Denis555

Ronanpoirier,
Uma perguntinha: Você entende quando Caetano Veloso(baiano) canta?
Pois eu, sendo nordestino, (nascido no interior do Ceará, criado em Recife, Pernambuco) entendo perfeitamente o gaúcho Humberto Gessinger (Engenheiros do Hawaii) quando canta...


----------



## Makumbera

Ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> A terminação "ão" soa /ãw~/ (sendo a semivogal também nasalizada) e a terminação "õe(s)" soa /õj~/ (sendo a semivogal também nasalizada. Nota que não chega a ter som de NH... acho que é a velar nasal que falaste, certo?)



O som ao qual me refiro é difícil de descrever, mas NÃO é o NH, o NH é um fonema palatal, e não velar. O som velar só dá pra ver mesmo em raio X, mas imagine o som do "R" inicial  como em "rato", agora em vez de dizer rato, tente dizer "/n/ato", tentando tirar uma nasal lá da garganta igual como você faz em "Rato", é esse som, é um som MUITO usado pelos paulistanos que não nasalizam as vogais.

Para facilitar, http://webmasterei.com/en/tools/ipa 

Clique no símbolo que se parece um N com a perninha pra dentro. O ŋ.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ronanpoirier, eo A fechado que você descreveu eu conheço, tanto é que no meu dialeto eu também o uso muito...


Conhece o famosíssimo carioca falando "âíâ" (aí)? XDD
Pois é , eu uso, só que não nas situações que você descreve, o meu "a" fechado pode soar igual ao seu em "célula" também, mas é mais nos finais das palavras. Sacoâ, m'u'leque?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Ronanpoirier said:


> Caetano Veloso[/URL](baiano) canta?
> Pois eu, sendo nordestino, (nascido no interior do Ceará, criado em Recife, Pernambuco) entendo perfeitamente o gaúcho Humberto Gessinger (Engenheiros do Hawaii) quando canta...


Claro que entendo. Mas eu vejo muitas diferenças quando as pessoas cantam... por exemplo aquele A fechado que eu tanto falei praticamente desaparece quando eu canto. 

Mas para o NH ser palatal, a ponta da língua deveria tocar o céu da boca? Bem da frente logo atrás dos incisivos?


----------



## Makumbera

Olha, ronanpoirier...

O NH ao qual me refiro é o NH padrão do português do brasil que é ainda igual ao do espanhol Ñ, apesar de muitas pessoas o pronunciarem como um glide nasal (nordeste, minas, espírito santo e muitos cariocas) ou uma velar nasal (São Paulo).


----------



## Makumbera

Outra coisa...

É verdade o que o Ronanpoirier falou, eu também não entendo muito bem o que muitos nordestinos falam, claro que os mais cultos e que falam mais claramente eu entendo, mas o povão mesmo é difícil, é o falar mais horrível e horripilante que eu já vi numa língua, ARGH! Odeio MUUUUUUITOOO!!


----------



## Denis555

Que ódio é esse, Makumbera?!?
Pra relaxar um pouco veja(m) e ouça(m) outro *nordestino*, *Chico Anysio* interpretando um dos seus personagens (nordestinos) _Pantaleão no Chico City(1974) :_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcIvT0qJESQ

Ou o *Chico Anysio* no seu *M*onólogo *M*undo *M*oderno(Programa do Jô). Tudo com "*M*"! Genial!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb9gujfFMhs


----------



## Makumbera

Nada contra vocês Denis, mas o jeito que falam eu acho horrível, feio demais, na boa. Vocês abrem muito as vogais "e" e "o" pretônicas, isso eu acho horrível...
Prefiro o mineiro e o capixaba, que são bem mais bonitos.

Nem vou ver o vídeo pra não ficar com raiva, odeio muito esse sotaque.


----------



## Vanda

Então vamos combinar o seguinte: 
Todo o mundo tem  o direito de 'amar' e odiar qualquer língua e qualquer sotaque que quiser, mas aqui vamos parar com esta bobagem e continuar a discutir o assunto, sem a interferência de nossos gostos ou desgostos. A partir daqui começarei  a cortar esses tipos de comentários pessoais que, além de não acrescentarem nada à discussão, ferem susceptibilidades.

# 2 - Be helpful, not hurtful.


----------



## Makumbera

Eu não sabia que agora sou obrigada a gostar de todos os aspectos de uma língua e a não expor o que eu acho de tais aspectos que me irritam. Não precisa fingir, Vanda, eu sei que a mensagem foi diretamente apenas pra mim.
Se alguém odiasse o sotaque carioca aqui eu não me sentiria com os brios feridos, aliás, acharia bom, assim só mostra que somos diferentes e tenho dito.



			
				Jazyk said:
			
		

> Volto a repetir. Você deve ter muito cuidado com as generalizações. Acabei de explicar que eu, por exemplo, pronuncio trejs e inglejs, mas lus e ahôs. Falar de português brasileiro, como se fosse uma coisa uniforme de Oiapoque a Chuí, é muito perigoso.



Em alguma coisa concordamos, mas tem que ver que há muitos estudos linguísticos que traçam os usos majoritários e até onde sabemos a forma preferida no Brasil é a ditongação, claro que há dialetos em que isso não ocorre, mas é bem mais restrito. À cada dia descubro algo novo, o português brasileiro varia mais do que eu pensava!!


----------



## Vanda

Não Makumbera, não foi só para você, caso fosse, eu teria enviado um PM. É para todos aqueles que, ao invés de continuarem a discussão sobre os artigos, ficam tentando acirrar os ânimos com opiniões pessoais que têm a ver com gostos ou desgostos. Até agora deixei sem interferência na esperança que todos chegassem à conclusão que isso já está beirando uma daquelas discussões em outros ambientes, bem conhecidos pela maioria de vocês, terra de ninguém. Por menos do que isto, em qualquer outro fórum aqui, este tópico já estaria encerrado, ou todos os comentários fora deletados! Quis deixar ao bom senso de vocês até agora, contudo todos os tópicos que envolvem diferenças lingüísticas têm se tornado em guerra particular e isso já está cansando aqueles que vêm aqui para aprender!
Regras 25 e 26 :


> 25- Flaming: flaming or personal attacks are not allowed or tolerated. Should anyone use inappropriate language, start a personal attack, or engage in hate speech, they will be barred from all further discussions.
> 26- Personal attacks on other members will be removed. *Any post that disparages, denigrates, or degrades groups of people, cultures or nations may be deleted if it is not strictly and clearly related to the topic in the title of the thread. Any offensive remarks may, at the discretion of the moderators, be removed. The rules of common courtesy and decency shall be applied at all times.*


 


> Eu não sabia que agora sou obrigada a gostar de todos os aspectos de uma língua e a não expor o que eu acho de tais aspectos que me irritam


Por favor, leia de novo a minha nota no outro post!


----------



## Makumbera

Ter bom senso é não ofender diretamente uma pessoa ou aspectos de uma cultura. 

Eu não ofendi ninguém, apenas expus a minha opinião de que eu não gosto de tal aspecto na língua, gosto é gosto.


----------



## Macunaíma

Makumbera said:


> Macunaíma.
> 
> Caraca, cara...
> 
> Já falei com muitos mineiros de Belo Horizonte e eles são famosos no Brasil por não ditongarem essas palavras. Há um estudo sobre a fonética de belo horizonte realizado pela Thaïs Cristófaro Silva e ela explica justamente isso.


 
É verdade Makumbera, em BH e na região central de Minas eles pronunciam rigorosamente trÊs, mas em compensação os S's....parecem não ter mais fim. Além disso, eles pronunciam o gerúndio sem o D e os diminutivos só vão até o N (minerin). Muitos mineiros consideram o sotaque de BH mais "da roça" do que os falados no interior do estado. Eu já brinquei aqui sobre ter um sotaque da roça, mas a verdade é que o sotaque falado em Diamantina-Serro é bem mais neutro do que o de Belo Horizonte. Minas Gerais é um estado enorme (maior do que a França!) e tem muita variedade de sotaques.

Em Minas, o sotaque mais neutro é o da Zona da Mata. Muito próximo a um português brasileiro padrão, digamos assim. Gerúndios bem pronunciados, um ritmo da fala parecido com o do Rio de Janeiro, porém sem S's chiados. Eu acho muito bonito, tanto que minha conta telefônica é sempre enorme _minha namorada é de Carangola!


----------



## kurumin

Makumbera said:


> Aqui no Brasil, adotamos o do eixo Rio-São Paulo.


Discordo. O sotaque mais próximo do padrão, é o do eixo Vitória-BH-Brasília.

Rio/SP têm os sotaques mais marcados do país todo.

A Bandnews tem muitos locutores belohorizontinos, e a Radiobrás tem muitos locutores baianos.


----------



## kurumin

Makumbera said:


> Olha, ronanpoirier...
> 
> O NH ao qual me refiro é o NH padrão do português do brasil que é ainda igual ao do espanhol Ñ, apesar de muitas pessoas o pronunciarem como um glide nasal (nordeste, minas, espírito santo e muitos cariocas) ou uma velar nasal (São Paulo).


 
Discordo. Thaïs Cristófaro Silva em seu livro ''Fonética e fonologia de Português'' diz que na maioria de dialetos de português brasileiro, NH tem valor de um glide nasal. Então, muita gente confunde NEM UM e NENHUM na escrita, uma coisa que não acontece em Portugal, onde não se pronunciam do mesmo jeito NEM UM e NENHUM 

nem um, nenhum
sem hora, senhora


----------



## Denis555

As 2 perguntinhas para os portugueses CONTINUAM:

A – Se pronuncia /a/ 
O – Se pronnucia /u/
AS – Se pronuncia /ajs/
OS – Se pronuncia /ujs/



1) Isso acontece em Portugal?
2) E no caso específico do artigo “a” ele é pronunciado como uma chuá (schwa) /ə/? Fazendo assim uma contraposição com a preposição “a”? No Brasil, não há a menor diferença em termos de sons entre as duas palavras, daí o nosso preblema com a crase! Ah, já que falei nisso, se em Portugal existem 2 sons, então como se pronuncia o “ à ”?

Se alguém quiser ser mais preciso, pode usar o AFI (Alfabeto Fonético Internacional) em inglês IPA. http://webmasterei.com/en/tools/ipa


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> As 2 perguntinhas para os portugueses CONTINUAM:
> 
> A – Se pronuncia /a/
> O – Se pronnucia /u/
> AS – Se pronuncia /ajs/
> OS – Se pronuncia /ujs/



Bem, eu sou capixaba e não ditongo "As", nem "Os", apesar de pessoas idosas ainda o fazerem. Você tem certeza de que essa ditongação acontece na maioria dos falares brasileiros? Se sim, me indique a biblio'! 

E sobre o português europeu. Parece que o "a" átono deles é sempre um Schwa, então eles não confundem a crase porque o "A" da crase deles é aberto. Não sei se isso varia conforme a região de lá, mas pelo menos pegando como base a pronúncia de Lisboa, é assim.


----------



## Leandro

É verdade, nós brasileiros costumamos inserir um "i" em algumas palavras quando falamos:

Jesus - Jesuis
Mas - Mais
as - ais
dos - dois
inglês - inglêis
luz - luiz
...

Engraçado que escrevemos "luz" e falamos "luiz", e isso vai até para o diminutivo, pois falamos "luizinha", mas se escreve "luzinha".

2 2 (dos dois? dos dos? dois dois?)
Eles falaram dos dois dois. lol


----------



## Alandria

Leandro said:
			
		

> as - ais



Continuo discordando dessa parte aí.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alandria said:


> Continuo discordando dessa parte aí.



Novamente, depende da região, do sotaque. Aqui no Rio, nós realmente falamos assim (aish para as). Exemplo: "Maish por quê ?" (mas, por quê ?).


----------



## Alandria

Aqui é sempre "mais" (CONJUNÇÃO), mas nunca "ais" (ARTIGO).


----------



## Leandro

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Novamente, depende da região, do sotaque. Aqui no Rio, nós realmente falamos assim (aish para as). Exemplo: "Maish por quê ?" (mas, por quê ?).



Bom, eu sou carioca. Lol


----------



## Leandro

Alandria said:


> Aqui é sempre "mais" (CONJUNÇÃO), mas nunca "ais" (ARTIGO).



Eu particularmente não consigo falar "as" sem ser "ais" ou "aish". Na verdade, da até pra falar, mas tem que fazer muito esforço, vira um som muito nasal, fica "ãs" ou "ãsh".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Leandro said:


> Eu particularmente não consigo falar "as" sem ser "ais" ou "aish". Na verdade, da até pra falar, mas tem que fazer muito esforço, vira um som muito nasal, fica "ãs" ou "ãsh".



ha ha ha. Muito boa !!, mas, então, você não fala mais nenhum outro idioma. O español, por exemplo, não dá para se falar com o nosso "s" ("sh") carioca. Nem tampouco o Inglês....


----------



## Alandria

Ricardo Tavares said:


> ha ha ha. Muito boa !!, mas, então, você não fala mais nenhum outro idioma. O español, por exemplo, não dá para se falar com o nosso "s" ("sh") carioca. Nem tampouco o Inglês....



A pronúncia do S ápico-alveolar do espanhol da espanha está entre a palatal e a alveolar, não é muito diferente de nenhuma das duas pronúncias.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alandria said:


> A pronúncia do S ápico-alveolar do espanhol da espanha está entre a palatal e a alveolar, não é muito diferente de nenhuma das duas pronúncias.


Confesso que não conheço nada destes termos fonéticos. O que você disse, em outras palavras, é que o espanhol falaria "cashca" ao invés de casca ?
Mesmo isso sendo verdade (acho que devemos indagar no fórum espanhol-português), não vejo como possível que um americano, australiano, inglês ou canadense fale "mishundershtand" em vez de _misunderstand_, salvo se tiver algum problema na língua.


----------



## Outsider

Não é exactamente "cashca", mas soa parecido. Foneticamente, penso que o som está mais próximo de um [s] "normal". No norte de Portugal há quem use esse "s", a que às vezes se chama o "_s_ beirão".


----------



## kurumin

Nós, baianos pronunciamos assim:
a(s) [a(s)]
o(s) [w(s)]

as coisas [a'skoizas]
os Ufos [w'zufws]
(não pronunciamos [uz'ufus], pronúncia enfática aqui seria ['o:s/ 'ufo:s])

ás é [ais]
Ele era um ás.

às pode ser [ais] também, mas as [artigo] é,normalmente só [as]


----------



## Outsider

Qual é a diferença entre [uz'ufus] e [w'zufws]?


----------



## kurumin

[u'zufus] e [w'zufws]

Com  pareceria uma pronúncia um tanto artificial. 
É como um estrangeiro falaria 

obs
gostei do S beirão


----------



## edupa

Makumbera said:


> Não existe essa de "português" mais correto, o português varia e possui suas variantes.
> 
> O que existe é um português próximo ao que a norma culta exige e outro menos, mas longe de um ser mais correto que o outro. O sotaque de Lisboa é tão aceito como o do Minho e como o de trás-os-montes.
> 
> Em Portugal, parece que se adota o sotaque de lisboa e coimbra como o sotaque padrão do país. Aqui no Brasil, adotamos o do eixo Rio-São Paulo.


 

E, nos últimos anos, bastante de Minas também. Pelo menos na TV e no rádio daqui de Sampa. Ainda bem 



Abraços


----------



## kurumin

Acho que o padrão da TV é uma mistura de sotaques paulistano e carioca,
(se evita o R paulistano, ditongos paulistanos [têimpo, entendêindu],o XIS carioca e os ditongos da Zona Norte carioca [goxtuóza, maravilhuóza) 
Essa mistura se parece com um grupo de sotaques falados no Brasil:
_fluminense-não carioca, mineiro-não capira, capixaba, brasiliense

_É claro que se evita a entonação regional.
Até o sotaque do sul da Bahia (aquele sem chiado algum) poderia se incluir nessa lista, se a pessoa
não ''cantasse'' muito.


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Acho que o padrão da TV é uma mistura de sotaques paulistano e carioca,
> (se evita o R paulistano, ditongos paulistanos [têimpo, entendêindu],o XIS carioca e os ditongos da Zona Norte carioca [goxtuóza, maravilhuóza)
> Essa mistura se parece com um grupo de sotaques falados no Brasil:
> _fluminense-não carioca, mineiro-não capira, capixaba, brasiliense_



Concordo.


kurumin said:


> É claro que se evita a entonação regional.
> Até o sotaque do sul da Bahia (aquele sem chiado algum) poderia se incluir nessa lista, se a pessoa
> não ''cantasse'' muito.



E se não abrissem tanto as vogais pré-tônicas...


----------

